# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  भारतीय दंड सहिता की धारा 377 समलेंगिकता

## RaniSingh111

_भारतीय दंड सहिता की धारा 377 :- समलेंगिकता एक अप्राकृतिक कृत्य है जो अपराध है जिसका दण्ड दस वर्ष की सजा या आजीवन सजा जो बी दोनो में से पहले है का प्रावधान है इसके अलावा न्यायालय जुर्माना भी कर सकता है।_ 

*ये सही है कि समलेंगिकता एक अप्राकृतिक कृत्य है लेकिन क्या ये इतना बड़ा अपराध है जिसके लिये इतनी कठोर सजा का प्रावधान किया गया है? 
*
सभी सदस्य अपने अपने विचार पृकट करने के लिये आमत्रित है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> _भारतीय दंड सहिता की धारा 377 :- समलेंगिकता एक अप्राकृतिक कृत्य है जो अपराध है जिसका दण्ड दस वर्ष की सजा या आजीवन सजा जो बी दोनो में से पहले है का प्रावधान है इसके अलावा न्यायालय जुर्माना भी कर सकता है।_ 
> 
> *ये सही है कि समलेंगिकता एक अप्राकृतिक कृत्य है लेकिन क्या ये इतना बड़ा अपराध है जिसके लिये इतनी कठोर सजा का प्रावधान किया गया है? 
> *
> सभी सदस्य अपने अपने विचार पृकट करने के लिये आमत्रित है।


वैसे यह है तो यह अप्राकृतिक मैथुन ,
जो भी अप्राकृतिक हो उसे करने में हमारा धर्म हमारे देश की संस्क्रती उसे करने की आज्ञा नही देती. 
उसे अनाचार की संज्ञा दी जाती है.

पर आजकल समलैंगिकता को लेकर जो बहस छिड़ी हुयी है. उसमे वह सदस्य हैं जो संस्कृति को दरकिनार रख कर अपने मजे केलिए कार्य करना चाहते हैं यह  गलत है.
आपके पढ़ोसी  के गाल लाल हैं तो क्या हम अपने गाल चांटे मार कर कर लें ?
किसी  देश ने इस कुकृत्य को करने के लिए मंजूरी दे दी है यह वह जाने.हमें उनसे कोई लेना देना नही. हमारी संस्कृति क्या है और इस अनैतिक कार्य को करने के आगे क्या दुःश्प्र्नाम निकलेंगे यह आज की युवा पीढ़ी नही समझती.
हैरानगी तब होती है जब देखते हैं इस कुकृत्य में मात्र युवा पीढ़ी ही नही प्रोढ़  भी इसमें शामिल हैं.
ऐसे किसी भी कुकृत्य को नही करने देना चाहिए यानी कीई ३७७ धरा लगी ही रहनी चाहिए.

----------


## Kamal Ji

RaniSingh111+,Noctis Lucis+दोस्तों कुछ तो लिखो.......

----------


## RaniSingh111

> वैसे यह है तो यह अप्राकृतिक मैथुन ,
> जो भी अप्राकृतिक हो उसे करने में हमारा धर्म हमारे देश की संस्क्रती उसे करने की आज्ञा नही देती. 
> उसे अनाचार की संज्ञा दी जाती है.
> 
> पर आजकल समलैंगिकता को लेकर जो बहस छिड़ी हुयी है. उसमे वह सदस्य हैं जो संस्कृति को दरकिनार रख कर अपने मजे केलिए कार्य करना चाहते हैं यह  गलत है.
> आपके पढ़ोसी  के गाल लाल हैं तो क्या हम अपने गाल चांटे मार कर कर लें ?
> किसी  देश ने इस कुकृत्य को करने के लिए मंजूरी दे दी है यह वह जाने.हमें उनसे कोई लेना देना नही. हमारी संस्कृति क्या है और इस अनैतिक कार्य को करने के आगे क्या दुःश्प्र्नाम निकलेंगे यह आज की युवा पीढ़ी नही समझती.
> हैरानगी तब होती है जब देखते हैं इस कुकृत्य में मात्र युवा पीढ़ी ही नही प्रोढ़  भी इसमें शामिल हैं.
> ऐसे किसी भी कुकृत्य को नही करने देना चाहिए यानी कीई ३७७ धरा लगी ही रहनी चाहिए.


_अप्राकृतिक कृत्य तो है आईपीसी के तहत आपराधिक भी है लेकिन प्रश्न ये है कि क्या इस कृत्य की सजा इतनी कठोर होनी चाहिये ?_

----------


## mangaldev

ranisingh111 आप कह रही है समलैंगिकता अप्राकृतिक कृत्य है।

लेकिन 
सोनिया गॉधी ने इस पर निराशा जताई 
राहुल गांधी ने कहा वे सुप्रिम कोर्ट के फेसले से हतास है। 
कांग़्रेस के दो और नेता भी समलैंगिकता के प्रचलन को परोक्ष रूप से अप्राकृतिक नही माना ओर सुप्रिम कोर्ट के फेसले पर विपरित बयान बाजी की। 

बालीवूड के लोग़ तो मनोरंजन के धन्धे से जुड़े है उन्हे सामाजिक मामलो से कोई विशेष मतलब नही इसलिये वो इसका(समलैंगिकता का) समर्थन करते है क्योकि इससे उनका धन्धा जुड़ा है।

जहां तक मिडिया का मामला है वह हर मामले में इतना पैशेवर हो गया है कि उसे भी केवल खबरे बेचने से मतलब है। देश धर्म समाज ओर हमारी संस्कृति जाये भाड़ में इसकी बला से। 

लेकिन आपने नया प्रश्न किया है सजा का दण्ड प्रावधान का?

बहुत ही उच्चित प्रश्न है।

स्वामी रामदेव ओर अनेक लोगो ने पहले भी इसे मानसिक बिमारी कहा है 

तो 

*कदाचित मानसिक बिमारी का इलाज इतनी कठोर सजा नही हो सकती ?*

----------


## mangaldev

> वैसे यह है तो यह अप्राकृतिक मैथुन ,
> जो भी अप्राकृतिक हो उसे करने में हमारा धर्म हमारे देश की संस्क्रती उसे करने की आज्ञा नही देती. 
> उसे अनाचार की संज्ञा दी जाती है.
> 
> पर आजकल समलैंगिकता को लेकर जो बहस छिड़ी हुयी है. उसमे वह सदस्य हैं जो संस्कृति को दरकिनार रख कर अपने मजे केलिए कार्य करना चाहते हैं यह  गलत है.
> आपके पढ़ोसी  के गाल लाल हैं तो क्या हम अपने गाल चांटे मार कर कर लें ?
> किसी  देश ने इस कुकृत्य को करने के लिए मंजूरी दे दी है यह वह जाने.हमें उनसे कोई लेना देना नही. हमारी संस्कृति क्या है और इस अनैतिक कार्य को करने के आगे क्या दुःश्प्र्नाम निकलेंगे यह आज की युवा पीढ़ी नही समझती.
> हैरानगी तब होती है जब देखते हैं इस कुकृत्य में मात्र युवा पीढ़ी ही नही प्रोढ़  भी इसमें शामिल हैं.
> ऐसे किसी भी कुकृत्य को नही करने देना चाहिए यानी कीई ३७७ धरा लगी ही रहनी चाहिए.


_आपकी बात से में काफी हद तक सहमत हुं कुच्छ लोग इस आईपीसी की इस धारा को केवल इसलिये हटाने की वकालत या बयानबाजी कर रहे है कि उन्हे ये धारा इस देश में ये "अप-संस्कृती" को बढावा देने में बाधक लग रही है। इस धारा के कारण बालीवुड की फिल्मो में दिखाये जाने वाले लेस्बियन दृश्यो पर भी कानून की केची चल सकती है। उनके विरुद्ध भी आवाज उठ सकती है। सिनेमा वालो को अपने धन्धे की चिन्ता होना स्वाभाविक है।_

----------


## RaniSingh111

य़हा एक बात् ओर उल्लेखनीय है कि 
मानवाधिकार वादी कह रहे है "ये मानवाधिकारो का हनन है"

यानि जब एक पुरुष ओर स्त्री आपसी सहमति से प्राकृतिक योनाचार कर सकते है तो आपसी सहमति से एक पुरुष किसी अन्य पुरुष या एक स्त्री किसी अन्य स्त्री से योनाचार करने पर अपराध क्यो है?
ये मानवाधिकार का हनन है। 
संविधान द्वारा प्रदत्त व्यक्तिक मूल अधिकार का हनन है।

*क्या उपर्युक्त तर्क उच्चित है?*

----------


## jaggajat

> _आपकी बात से में काफी हद तक सहमत हुं कुच्छ लोग इस आईपीसी की इस धारा को केवल इसलिये हटाने की वकालत या बयानबाजी कर रहे है कि उन्हे ये धारा इस देश में ये "अप-संस्कृती" को बढावा देने में बाधक लग रही है। इस धारा के कारण बालीवुड की फिल्मो में दिखाये जाने वाले लेस्बियन दृश्यो पर भी कानून की केची चल सकती है। उनके विरुद्ध भी आवाज उठ सकती है। सिनेमा वालो को अपने धन्धे की चिन्ता होना स्वाभाविक है।_


आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे है मनोरंजन व्यवसाई वह चाहे फिल्मो वाले हो, टीवी सिरियलो वाले है या फिर आज का आधुनिक साहित्य लिखने वाले हो इन सबको अपनी कमाई को बढाने की पड़ी है ये धन के इतने लालची हो गये है कि इन्हे सिर्फ अपनी खर्चिली जीवन शेली को बनाये रखने के लिये धन चाहिये। कमाई में दिन पर दिन वृद्धि चाहिये चाहे वह अप-संस्कृति फेलाने से प्राप्त हो या फिर वेश्यावृति फेलाने से प्राप्त हो। देश का मिडिया भी इसी लाईन में खड़ा है उसे भी खबरे बेचनी है अगर चटकारे दार हो तो आसानी से बिकती है ओर खूब बिकती है।

:drunk_buddys:

----------


## RaniSingh111

> sabko apni marzi se apna jeevan jeene ki aazaadi h .koi disra kaun hota h ye faisla karne wala ki ladka ya ladki kise pasand karein . m totally against this verdict


पहले तो रज्जी कोर जी, में आपके इस किताबी ओर अव्यवहारिक तर्क से कतई सहमत नही हुं क्योकि एक अकेला या एक अकेली इस प्रकार मनमर्जी करके अपने परिवार को भी नही चला सकती/सकता है तो फिर वो समाज ओर देश के साथ इस दुनिया की व्यवस्था के साथ कैसे चल सकता/सकती है?
खैर छोड़ो इस तरह की बहस का कोई अंत नही है दुनिया केवल तर्क को कानून से नही चलती, केवल बहस से भी नही चलती। 
*मेने बात इस कृत्य से अधियोजित अपराध के दंड प्रावधान की कठोरता के बारे में की है कृपया अपने विचार इस सम्बन्ध में ही पृकट करे तो बेहतर होगा।*

----------


## RaniSingh111

> आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे है मनोरंजन व्यवसाई वह चाहे फिल्मो वाले हो, टीवी सिरियलो वाले है या फिर आज का आधुनिक साहित्य लिखने वाले हो इन सबको अपनी कमाई को बढाने की पड़ी है ये धन के इतने लालची हो गये है कि इन्हे सिर्फ अपनी खर्चिली जीवन शेली को बनाये रखने के लिये धन चाहिये। कमाई में दिन पर दिन वृद्धि चाहिये चाहे वह अप-संस्कृति फेलाने से प्राप्त हो या फिर वेश्यावृति फेलाने से प्राप्त हो। देश का मिडिया भी इसी लाईन में खड़ा है उसे भी खबरे बेचनी है अगर चटकारे दार हो तो आसानी से बिकती है ओर खूब बिकती है।
> 
> :drunk_buddys:


*मुझे नही लगता आप इस आपराधिक कृत्य की सजा को कम या न्युनतम(हल्की) करने के पक्ष में होंगे। आपकी बात से लगता है आप तो लाठी को तेल पिला के बेठे है कि जो भी समलेंगिकता के पक्ष में बोलेगा उसकी खेर नही....! 
*

----------


## mangaldev

> sabko apni marzi se apna jeevan jeene ki aazaadi h .koi disra kaun hota h ye faisla karne wala ki ladka ya ladki kise pasand karein . m totally against this verdict


मेने अपने जीवन में अपने मित्र मण्डली में मिलने वालो में जानने वालो में कभी भी ऐसे पुरुष को नही देखा न हि महसूस किया ओर ना ही ऐसी चर्चा सुनी जो किसी अन्य पुरुषु को देखकर उसके साथ योन व्यवहार या इस प्रकार का व्यवहार करने के लिये आकर्षित होता हो या उत्तेजित होता हो 

_
क्या रज्जी कोर जी एसी प्रवृति महिलाओ में आपने देखी है महसूस की है या चर्चा मे आपस मे महिलाओ में सुनी है कि महिला महिला के साथ जिस तरह से पुरुष के साथ योन व्यवहार के लिय आकर्षित या उत्तेजित होती है वेसे ही  आकर्षित या उत्तेजित होती है? 
_

इस प्रश्न का जवाब इस फोरम की कोई भी महिला या स्त्री सदस्य अपने वास्तविक अनुभव सत्य घटना जिसने खुद देखा या महसूस किया के आधार पर देवे।

क्योकि मुझे शक है समलेंगिक समर्थको ने इंडिया मे समलेंगिको की सख्या का आकड़ा 25 लाख जो सुप्रिम कोर्ट को पेश किया है वह भी सरासर झूठा प्रतीत होता है। 

पहली नजर मे लगता है इस इस आकडे/संख्या मे सभी एडस के मरिज, वेश्याये ओर उनके संरक्षक ओर किन्नर आदि भी सम्मिलित है। देश में समलेंगिको की ये संख्या बढा चढा कर पेश की गयी लगती है। 

माफ करना रानी जी ये प्रश्न आपके सुत्र के उद्देश्य की अपेक्षानुसार नही है लेकिन जरुरी था। आप भी अपना जवाब या विचार अवश्य दे।

----------


## jaggajat

> *मुझे नही लगता आप इस आपराधिक कृत्य की सजा को कम या न्युनतम(हल्की) करने के पक्ष में होंगे। आपकी बात से लगता है आप तो लाठी को तेल पिला के बेठे है कि जो भी समलेंगिकता के पक्ष में बोलेगा उसकी खेर नही....! 
> *




पहले तो ये बताओ मेरी बात में लाठी मारने वाली भाषा आपको कहां नजर आई?

यदि किसी अपराध की सजा जादा है तो उसमे क्या बुरी बात है? 

इस अपराध की सजा जो भी है वह कम नही है क्योकि ये अपराध एक ऐसा शर्मनाक सामाजिक अपराध है जिसका खुलासा होना ही मुश्किल है क्योकि ये अपराध आम समाज या सामाजिक परिवार में गठित होना सम्भव नही है।

इसलिये ये अपराध आम समाज से दूर रहने वाले लोगो में सहमति से हुआ तो इसकी कानून के पास शिकायत लेकर ही कोन जायेगा जो इस प्रकार की सजा होगी?

कठोर सजा इसलिय जरूरी है कि ये अपराध वैश्यावृति ओर रेप से भी अधिक घृणित है।

कुच्छ लोग IPC की धारा 377 को इसलिय हटवाना चाहते है क्योकि इस सजा के डर से ये अपराध आम समाज के बीच कानून की वजह से नही फेल पा रहा है ओर इन्हे मानवाधिकारो की परवाह नही है इन्हे तो भारतीय संस्कृति पर चोट करनी है। इन्हे भारतीय परम्परागत व ग्रामीण परिवारो व समाजो को इस बहाने बदनाम करना है जिस तरह ये सगोत्रिय विवाह को कानून सही बता कर बदनाम करते है ठीक वैसा ही इस मामले मे भी चाहते है।

इस देश का ये कचारा गन्दगी सुधरना नही चाहता उल्टा गन्दगी के साथ सम्मान चाहता है वो कानून के बल पर मिलना सम्भव नही है अगर सम्मान चाहते है तो सामाजिक बनो असामाजिक तत्वो को कानून से दम पर कभी सम्मान ना तो मिला है ओर ना ही मिलेगा!

----------


## jaggajat

> _
> क्या रज्जी कोर जी एसी प्रवृति महिलाओ में आपने देखी है महसूस की है या चर्चा मे आपस मे महिलाओ में सुनी है कि महिला महिला के साथ जिस तरह से पुरुष के साथ योन व्यवहार के लिय आकर्षित या उत्तेजित होती है वेसे ही  आकर्षित या उत्तेजित होती है? 
> _
> माफ करना रानी जी ये प्रश्न आपके सुत्र के उद्देश्य की अपेक्षानुसार नही है लेकिन जरुरी था। आप भी अपना जवाब या विचार अवश्य दे।


मंगलदेव जी, ऐसी ओरते हो या आदमी हो वो तीसरी दुनिया मे ही मिलेंगे।
ये तीसरी दुनिया है मनोरंजन व्यवसायियो की दुनिया, हालीवुड बालीवुड, पोर्न इंडस्ट्रीज ओर चटकारेदार खबरे बेचने वाला मिडिया" ये धन के भूके संस्कृती ओर समाज को बिगाडने पर उतारु है।

कोई ओरत या आदमी आम समाज में आदमी के प्रति आदमी ओर ओरत के प्रति ओरत योनाचार के लिये आकृषित नही होते है लेकिन इन मनोरंजन वयवसायियो ने ये मानसिक बिमारी फेलाई है ओर उसे अब आम समाज में फेलाने के लिये इस धारा के विरुद्ध बवाल मचा रहे है।

----------


## biji pande

> sabko apni marzi se apna jeevan jeene ki aazaadi h .koi disra kaun hota h ye faisla karne wala ki ladka ya ladki kise pasand karein . m totally against this verdict



ऐसे तो कल आप कहेंगी की ड्रग्स लेना  भी निजी मामला है . 

नहीं समाज में रहने के कुछ नियम होते हैं जिन पर चल कर ही  हम आदर्श समाज बना सकते हैं .

----------


## jaggajat

[QUITE=Re: भारतीय दंड सहिता की धारा 377 समलेंगिकता
sabko apni marzi se apna jeevan jeene ki aazaadi h .koi disra kaun hota h ye faisla karne wala ki ladka ya ladki kise pasand karein . m totally against this verdict[/QUOTE]




> ऐसे तो कल आप कहेंगी की ड्रग्स लेना  भी निजी मामला है . 
> 
> नहीं समाज में रहने के कुछ नियम होते हैं जिन पर चल कर ही  हम आदर्श समाज बना सकते हैं .


बिलकुल सही कहा आपने, ड्रग्स का धन्धा करने वाले तो चाहेंगे कि ड्रग्स लेना खरिदना बेचना सब कानूनी हो जाये जैसा कि समलेंगिक्ता के मामलो मे ये मनोरंजन व्यवसायी चाहते है। देश के कई वकील से नेता बने लोग भी यही चाहते है क्योकि अपराध बढेंगे तो वकिलो को धन्धा मिलेगा। 
लेकिन लोग सुनने को तैयार ही नही है।

----------


## jaggajat

भारतीय सभ्यता ओर संस्कृति के दुश्मनो ने आज इस मामले में सुप्रिम कोर्ट में उसके फेसले के विरुद्ध रिव्युपिटिसन अपील (पुंर्विचार-याचिका) दायर की है इसका पुर जोर विरोध होना चाहीये।

http://www.patrika.com/news/central-...verdict/976562

http://www.amarujala.com/news/samach...r-gay-sex-law/

----------


## mangaldev

रज्जी पंजाबन कोर जी,
*आपकी लेखनी में झल्लाहट स्पष्ट झलक रही है आपकी बात कत्तई व्यवहारिक नही है 
पुरुष पुरुष से सेक्स करे ओर महीला महीला से सेक्स करे तो विकास हो जायेगा, बेकवर्ड नही रहेंगे।
कल्चर के गीत नही गाकर उसके विरुद्ध कारगुजारीया करने से गरिबी दूर हो जयेगी, खाने के लिये खूब दाने आयेगे घर दानो से भर जायेगा।

कैसे कृपया विस्तार से बताये .....? 
*

----------


## mangaldev

> be buniyaadi batein . iske paksh aur vipaksh ke yarq dekhkar maine ye ray banayi h ki is desh ka culture culture culture ka geet gaane wale logon ki wajah se ye desh backward tha aut backward hi rahega .


_आपकी बात की बुनियाद कहां है? आपकी बात ना जमिनी है ओर ना ही आसमानी, समलेंगिक सेक्स से "बेकवर्ड-ता" कैसे दूर होगी?  _

----------


## jaggajat

> रज्जी पंजाबन कोर जी,
> *आपकी लेखनी में झल्लाहट स्पष्ट झलक रही है आपकी बात कत्तई व्यवहारिक नही है 
> पुरुष पुरुष से सेक्स करे ओर महीला महीला से सेक्स करे तो विकास हो जायेगा, बेकवर्ड नही रहेंगे।
> कल्चर के गीत नही गाकर उसके विरुद्ध कारगुजारीया करने से गरिबी दूर हो जयेगी, खाने के लिये खूब दाने आयेगे घर दानो से भर जायेगा।
> 
> कैसे कृपया विस्तार से बताये .....? 
> *




*हो सकती है मैने एक बार एक युरोपिये साईट पर पढा था अनेक अमेरिकी, लेटिन अमेरिकी ओर युरोपिये देशो में दक्षिणि व पुर्वी एशियाई देशो की एसी वेश्याओ व कार्ल-गर्ल्स को अधिक किमत मिलती है जो नेचुरल सेक्स के साथ अनल सेक्स( गुदा मेथुन) भी करने को तैयार हो।
अरेबियन देशो व मध्य-पच्छिमी देशो के अमीर भी एसी ख्वाइस रखते है वहां मामला इस्लामिक कानूनो के कारण ओपंली सम्भव नही है लेकिन वे इस चाह को पुरा करने वाली विदेशी यानि गरिब देशो के घरेलु नोकरो ओर नोकरानियो अतिरिक्त गिफ़्ट धन ओर ट्रिप दे देते है। थाईलेण्ड ओर मलेशिया की लडकिया तो वकायदा इन्ही कामो के लिये अरेबियन देशो की होटलो में वेटर आदि के काम पर जाती है ओर धन कमा के अपने देश की विदेशी मुद्रा भंडार को बढाती है। यही नही अनेक देशो थाईलेंड मलेशिया फिलपिंस में तो शहरी लडकियो की आजिविका का मुख्य साधन ही वेश्यावृति है इंडिया से भी अनेक अमीर धनपति यहा के चकलो(वेश्यालयो) में जाते है उन्हे वहां नही जाना पड़ेगा। देश की विदेशी मुद्रा बचेगी। इस कानून को समाप्ती के बाद अगला कदम इन लोगो का है वैश्यावृति को कानूनी अमली जामा पहनाना। 
*
*तो सोचो इन्हे संस्कृति को बढावा देने की बाते कैसे सहन हो सकती है?* :300:

----------


## RaniSingh111

> yahi dikkat h . aapki ek baat pakad kar uspe behas shuru karenge aur aise buddhimaan wale udahran denge ki kya kehne aur is beech main topic kahin gum ho jata h .lage rahiye ..


पंजाबन रज्जी कौर जी,
 बहस जरूरी है सामाजिक मामलो से सम्बन्धित कानूनो पर केवल खयाली तर्को से बदला या सुधारा जाना या फिर कुच्छ लोगो की सोच को आधार बना कर केवल तार्किक ढंग से सुधारने के नाम पर संशोधन करना भी व्यवहारिक नही है। ये धारा 377 अंग्रेजो के जमाने से आज तक लागु है इसके अंतर्गत नाम मात्र के मुकदमे भी अभी तक दर्ज हुये होंगे। 
ये बात सोचनीय है जब इस देश में 25 लाख सम्लेंगिक है तो कम से कम 25 हजार मुकदमे (10%) तो दर्ज होने चाहिये थे जिससे ये लोग इस कानून से पिडित होते ओर इसके विरुद्ध आवाज उठाते। 
केवल चन्द लोगो के विचार आखिर हमारे देश के समाज पर क्यो थोपे जा रहे है एक विचारणिय पहलु ये भी है जो इस बहस से निकल कर आया है।

----------


## RaniSingh111

post by jaggajat
*हो सकती है मैने एक बार एक युरोपिये साईट पर पढा था अनेक अमेरिकी, लेटिन अमेरिकी ओर युरोपिये देशो में दक्षिणि व पुर्वी एशियाई देशो की एसी वेश्याओ व कार्ल-गर्ल्स को अधिक किमत मिलती है जो नेचुरल सेक्स के साथ अनल सेक्स( गुदा मेथुन) भी करने को तैयार हो।
अरेबियन देशो व मध्य-पच्छिमी देशो के अमीर भी एसी ख्वाइस रखते है वहां मामला इस्लामिक कानूनो के कारण ओपंली सम्भव नही है लेकिन वे इस चाह को पुरा करने वाली विदेशी यानि गरिब देशो के घरेलु नोकरो ओर नोकरानियो अतिरिक्त गिफ़्ट धन ओर ट्रिप दे देते है। थाईलेण्ड ओर मलेशिया की लडकिया तो वकायदा इन्ही कामो के लिये अरेबियन देशो की होटलो में वेटर आदि के काम पर जाती है ओर धन कमा के अपने देश की विदेशी मुद्रा भंडार को बढाती है। यही नही अनेक देशो थाईलेंड मलेशिया फिलपिंस में तो शहरी लडकियो की आजिविका का मुख्य साधन ही वेश्यावृति है इंडिया से भी अनेक अमीर धनपति यहा के चकलो(वेश्यालयो) में जाते है उन्हे वहां नही जाना पड़ेगा। देश की विदेशी मुद्रा बचेगी। इस कानून को समाप्ती के बाद अगला कदम इन लोगो का है वैश्यावृति को कानूनी अमली जामा पहनाना। 

तो सोचो इन्हे संस्कृति को बढावा देने की बाते कैसे सहन हो सकती है? 
*


> bahut sahi ja rahe ho bhaiya shabaash hai aapko ..


शायद जग्गाजी ने इस कानून को खत्म होने के बाद उसके बाद उत्पन होने वाले साइड इफेक्ट बताये है। इनके बताने का तरिका मुझे भी पसन्द नही है लेकिन गलती इनकी नही है शायस यही इनकी शेली है। बिमारी के इलाज के बाद होने वाले साईड इफेक्ट को जानना भी जरूरी है। अतिआधुनिकता व स्वतंत्रता के साईड इफेक्ट पर भी हमारे ही समाज को गौर करना है। 
मै चाहती हुं ओर लोग भी अपने अपने विचार इस क्रम में पोस्ट करे। 
लेकिन मेरा इतना जरुर कहना है कि इस अपराध की सजा मुझे बहुत लग रही है।

----------


## mangaldev

मेडम रानीसिंह111 जी 
आपने मेरी बात का उत्तर नही दिया :-
*क्या एक ओरत को देख कर दूसरी ओरत उसके साथ योन व्यवहार के लिये नेचुरली आकर्षित होती है?*

*उक्त प्रश्न इस कृत्य (आपराधिक कृत्य) की सजा से ही जुड़ा हुआ है। अगर सामान्यतया एसा जनरली होता है तो ओरतो व लडकियो के मामलो में सजा को कम किये जाने या हटाने पर विचार करना जरुरी होगा।
*
_यदि एसा सामान्यतया नही होता है तो इसे कुच्छेक लोगो की मानसिक समस्या या बिमारी ही माना जाना उच्चित होगा ओर उनका इलाज सजा के साथ करवाने का कानून बनाने की मांग करना उच्चित होगा।_

----------


## mangaldev

> yahi dikkat h . aapki ek baat pakad kar uspe behas shuru karenge aur aise buddhimaan wale udahran denge ki kya kehne aur is beech main topic kahin gum ho jata h .lage rahiye ..


टापिक कही भी गुम नही हो रहा है ट्रायल चल रही है इस कानून पर, निर्णय केवल तर्को के आधार पर नही लिया जा सकता ना ही नजीरो के आधार पर लिया जा सकता है। बहस जरूरी है बहस कभी मुद्दो से भटक भी सकती है उद्धारण इधर उधर के भी हो सकते है जग्गा जी ग्रामिण कृषक समाज से है उनकी शंकाये भी अनुचित नही है। सभी को अपने अपने अनुभव उद्धारण आशंकाये शंकाये आगामी प्रभाव तर्क पोस्ट करने के लिये ही शायद ये सुत्र बनाया है रानी मेडम ने, 

इस लिये वो सभी से पोस्ट मांग रही है।

मेड्म रज्जे कोर जी
_आप कोई एक उद्धरण दे जिससे समलेंगिकता की सामाजिक उपयोगिता सिद्ध होती हो।_

----------


## biji pande

समलैंगिकता के पक्ष में या तो  पक्के राहुल और सोनिया के चमचे बोल रहे हैं या विकृत मानसिकता वाले लोग वैसे दोनों में कोई अंतर नहीं है

----------


## RaniSingh111

> समलैंगिकता के पक्ष में या तो  पक्के राहुल और सोनिया के चमचे बोल रहे हैं या विकृत मानसिकता वाले लोग वैसे दोनों में कोई अंतर नहीं है


ये बात राजनीति से प्रेरित है कृपया आप इसे स्वयं हटा ले।

----------


## biji pande

> here comes the low class fellow . inki izazat to khoob deti hn inki sanskriti .hahaha



जी हम अपने निचले स्तर पर ही भले है जानवरों से भी गिरा हुआ ऐसा उच्च वर्ग आपको ही शोभा देगा

----------


## shahrukh khan1

मेरे निजी मतानुसार समलेंगीगता एक मानसिक विकृति हे ( सर्वे करवा कर देख लें ये लोग वो ही होते हें जो बचपन मे child abuse का शिकार हुए होते हें ), ज़रूरत हे एसे लोगों की काउन्सलिन्ग की ना की समलेंगीगता को कानूनी जामा पहनाने की

----------


## mangaldev

> मेरे निजी मतानुसार समलेंगीगता एक मानसिक विकृति हे ( सर्वे करवा कर देख लें ये लोग वो ही होते हें जो बचपन मे child abuse का शिकार हुए होते हें ), ज़रूरत हे एसे लोगों की काउन्सलिन्ग की ना की समलेंगीगता को कानूनी जामा पहनाने की


*आप से में सहमत हुं कि ये एक मानसिक बिमारी है लेकिन अगर बिमारी है तो सजा के साथ साथ प्रोपर इलाज का भी प्रावधान होना चाहिये मेरा मतलब है इन्हे आम अपराधियो के बाजये सुधारगृह में रखकर सुधरने के बाद आम समाज की मुख्य धारा में लाने का काम करना जादा उच्चित होगा बजाये आजीवन या दस वर्ष की केद के। 
अगर ये फिर भी ना सुधरे ओर आदतन अपराधी जैसा व्यवहार करे तो फिर इन्हे इस प्रकार (धारा-377वाला) का कठोर दण्ड दिया जा सकता है।   
*

----------


## mangaldev

> haha kaise log ho yaar aap .


*मेडम रज्जि कोर जी आप अपने विचार व्यक्त कर रही है या लोगो के विचारो का मखोल उड़ा रही है? 
मुझे आपसे यह अपेक्षा नही थी!*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> *आप से में सहमत हुं कि ये एक मानसिक बिमारी है लेकिन अगर बिमारी है तो सजा के साथ साथ प्रोपर इलाज का भी प्रावधान होना चाहिये मेरा मतलब है इन्हे आम अपराधियो के बाजये सुधारगृह में रखकर सुधरने के बाद आम समाज की मुख्य धारा में लाने का काम करना जादा उच्चित होगा बजाये आजीवन या दस वर्ष की केद के। 
> अगर ये फिर भी ना सुधरे ओर आदतन अपराधी जैसा व्यवहार करे तो फिर इन्हे इस प्रकार (धारा-377वाला) का कठोर दण्ड दिया जा सकता है।   
> *


शत प्रतिशत सहमत हूँ जनाब , मेरी प्रविष्ठी उन लोगों के लिए थी जो कहते हें की विदेशों की तरह भारत मे भी इसे सहज रूप से सामान्य योन स्वभाव की तरह स्वीकृति मिले

----------


## RaniSingh111

> nav varsh ki subhkamnaye


अभी 12 नही बजे है।

----------


## pkj21

sutra me post hi nahi ho rahi hai

----------


## pkj21

kripya sutra aage badhae

----------


## mangaldev

*सुप्रिम कोर्ट ने धारा 377 को बरकरार रखा है हाई कोर्ट के फेसले से असहमति जाहीर करते हुये पुनर्विचार याचिका खारिज कर दी है। भारतीय दण्ड सहिता की धारा 377 समलेंगिकता दंडनीय अपराध है।*

----------


## pkj21

Kam ki jankari hai

----------


## pkj21

sutra ko aage bhi gati de

----------


## mangaldev

*समलैंगिकता-1*
2/19/2014 (IST)
गुलाब कोठारी
पत्रिका समूह के प्रधान संपादक
का लेख 



> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21838&page=5&p=2065616#post206561  6 
> http://rajasthanpatrika.patrika.com/article/homosexuality-2/46167.html
> http://rajasthanpatrika.patrika.com/...y-3/46185.html
> से सा आभार



कुछ समय पूर्व सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने समलैंगिक सम्बन्धों को अवैध मानते हुए धारा-377 को बहाल रखने का फैसला सुनाया था। जबकि इससे पूर्व दिल्ली हाईकोर्ट ने समलैंगिक सम्बन्धों को कानूनी तौर पर मान्यता प्रदान कर दी थी। दिल्ली हाईकोर्ट के फैसले के बाद से ही इस विषय पर देश भर में एक बहस चल पड़ी थी। गत दिसम्बर माह में जब सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने अपना फैसला सुनाया तो पत्रिका ने फैसले का स्वागत किया।
प्रधान सम्पादक गुलाब कोठारी ने 16 दिसम्बर 2013 को विशेष सम्पादकीय लेख लिखा "लहूलुहान संस्कृति" जिसमें समलैंगिक सम्बन्धों को अप्राकृतिक मानते हुए भारतीय संस्कृति के विरूद्ध बताया। इस लेख पर पाठकों की ढेरों प्रतिक्रियाएं प्राप्त हुई थीं। अनेक पाठकों ने लेख का समर्थन किया। कुछ पाठकों ने विरोध जताया तो कई पाठकों ने "पत्रिका" से अपेक्षा की कि वह इस विषय पर विस्तार से प्रकाश डाले ताकि युवा पीढ़ी को सही मार्गदर्शन मिल सके। इन्हीं में दो पाठकों की प्रतिक्रियाएं और इस विषय के सभी आयाम पर पत्रिका सम्पादक का विस्तृत लेख यहां दिया जा रहा है।
हर क्रिया एक अदृश्य कारण होता है। हर क्रिया किसी कारण का प्रतिबिम्ब है। हमारी नजरें उस कारण को नहीं देख पाती हैं। हम अपने माता-पिता के अंश हैं। हमारे बीज की उत्पत्ति तरल रूप में दो लोगों के मिलन से संभव हुई थी जो समलैंगिक मिलन से संभव नहीं था। हमें इस बीज के अवयव के बारे में कुछ ज्ञात नहीं है। इसमें हमारे पूर्वजों की सात पीढियों के गुण समाहित रहते हैं, माता और पिता दोनों की ओर से। 
क्या हम इस द्रव के मूल्य को समझ सकेंगे? क्या हम समझ सकते हैं कि प्रजनन के अलावा इस द्रव की जीवन में क्या भूमिका हो सकती है? यह तो जीवन का पर्याय ही है और इसकी एक भी बूँद बर्बाद नहीं की जा सकती है। इसमें सात सात पीढियों के गुणों का खजाना मौजूद है। इसका इस्तेमाल तभी किया जाना चाहिये जब धरती पर आठवीं पीढ़ी को लाना है। समलैंगिक रिश्तों या पशुगमन, जहाँ नवजीवन की उत्पत्ति नहीं होती, वहाँ इस द्रव की बर्बादी से चौदह पीढियों का आशीर्वाद बेकार चला जाता है।
वहीं, ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन कर इस द्रव को सुरक्षित रखने से हम भावनात्मक और आध्यात्मिक रूप से सुदृढ़ और मजबूत बनते हैं। हमारा आभामण्डल अधिक तेजवान और 
समस्त इंद्रियां ज्यादा सक्षम हो जाती हैं। शादीशुदा जोड़े को भी सलाह दी जाती है कि वे इस शुक्र को बर्बाद न होने दें। नहीं तो उनकी याददाश्त घटेगी और प्रतिरक्षी तंत्र कमजोर हो जायेगा। ये द्रव वाष्प के रूप में ऊपर उठकर एक अदृश्य स्तर, ब्रह्माण्ड के अक्षर मंडल तक पहुँच जाता है जहाँ हर क्रिया का कारण देखा जा सकता है।
समलैंगिक रिश्तों की नींव, विपरीत तžवों के बीच आकर्षण के सिद्धान्त पर नहीं टिकी होती है । इसमें निहित दैहिक सुख यंत्रवत रहता है ना कि भावनात्मक या आध्यात्मिक। यह बन्धन दीर्घकालिक न होकर कुछ समय तक ही रहता है। वहीं कुछ लोग टॉफियां या चाकलेट का लालच देकर बच्चों को लुभाने की कोशिश करते हैं। जब बच्चे इन के साथ ही बड़े होते हैं तो वे कई तरह के नशे का शिकार हो जाते हैं। ये एक छोटा लेकिन घनिष्ठ समूह होता है जहां बच्चों को स्वस्थ सामाजिक वातावरण और जीवन की प्राकृतिक धारा से दूर रखा जाता है। मनोचिकित्सकों का कहना है कि ये काम-विकृत मानसिकता है। जीवन को इस दिशा में धकेलने में कुछ भी प्रकृति के अनुरूप नहीं है।
हमें सिखाया गया है कि पुरूष और नारी, दोनों ही अर्द्ध-नारी और अर्द्ध-पुरूष हैं। पुरूषों में पुरूषोचित गुणों के साथ स्त्रैण गुण भी होते हैं। इसी तरह çस्त्रयों में, पौरूष गुण भी रहते हैं। लेकिन समलैंगिक रिश्ते में जब दो पुरूष साथ रहते हैं तो अर्द्ध नारी का हिस्सा समाप्त हो जाता है। इसी तरह महिलाओं के बीच सम्बन्ध में अर्द्ध-पुरूष का हिस्सा समाप्त हो जाता है। प्रकृति ने हमें अपूर्ण बनाया है, लेकिन इस तरह के सम्बन्ध से हम में पशु प्रवृति बढ़ जाती है। वैसे, पशु भी प्रकृति के नियम के विरूद्ध नहीं जाते हैं, हम उनसे भी बदतर बन जाते हैं। हम अपनी इच्छाओं और इंद्रियों पर नियंत्रण खो देते हैं । 
इस तरह के सम्बन्ध में किसी तरह का आध्यात्मिक पक्ष नहीं रहता। ये पूर्ण रूप से काम इच्छा की संतुष्टि के लिये है। इससे नई रचना सम्भव नहीं। दाम्पत्य में जिस निर्मल पे्रम की अनुभूति स्पर्श-आलिंगन आदि व्यवहार में होती हैं वैसी आन्तरिक प्रसन्नता समान तरह के व्यक्ति से अनुभूत नहीं हो सकती। प्रेम रस का कोई भी साहित्य पढ़ लो, वह दैहिक सुख की बजाय भावनाओं पर आधारित है। यहां तक कि पशुओं में भी यही बात देखी गई है। सिर्फ शारीरिक समागम होने पर, उसमें किसी तरह के लगाव की कोमल भावनाएं नहीं जुड़ी रहती हैं। महज कामुक अनुभूति रहती है जिसमें नवसृजन की अपेक्षा भी नहीं होती। परिणामस्वरूप हमारा बर्ताव पशुओं जैसा होता है। ऎसे सम्बन्धों में आत्माओं का मिलन नहीं होता है ।
प्राचीन काल के हमारे साहित्य में एक शब्द है- रसाभास यानि मिथ्या सुख की अनुभूति। एक ऎसे संवेदनहीन सुख की अनुभूति जिसमें गुदगुदाती मीठी भावनाओं का अभाव रहता है। सभी इन्द्रियबोध भ्रामक और क्षणिक होते हैं। ना इसमें पिछली क्रिया के लिए कोई संवेदना होती है और न ही भविष्य के प्रति आकांक्षा। प्राकृतिक रस सिर्फ स्त्री-पुरूष के संसर्ग में बहता है। रसाभास के कई उदाहरण हैं ।

1. किसी और के जीवन साथी के साथ शारीरिक सम्बन्ध।
2.    दोनों की सहमति की बजाय सिर्फ एक साथी की रूचि होने पर, फिर भले ही दोनों इस क्रिया में शामिल हो जाएं।
3.    पशुगमन या पति-पत्नी के अलावा किसी अन्य की ओर आकर्षण।
4. भय या आक्रामक दबाव में संसर्ग।
5. वेश्या गमन या आदतन व्यभिचारी में।
रसाभास में प्रेम की अभिव्यक्ति, रति-क्रीड़ा जैसे प्रेम के आभूषण नहीं होते हैं। इसमें न बदलती ऋतुओं का साथ होता है, न साथ बैठकर सूर्योदय का इंतजार और न ही ढलते सूरज को विदा किया जाता है। जल-क्रीड़ा, वन के शांत वातावरण में साथ टहलना, इत्र-सुगंधी, आकर्षक वस्त्रों के जरिये रिझाने जैसी कोई बात नहीं रहती है। फिर मानवोचित क्या है? प्रत्येक क्रिया के पीछे कोई इच्छा रहती है। कुछ पाने की, कुछ हासिल करने की। लेकिन यही एक क्रिया है जो हम साथ करना तो चाहते हैं लेकिन उसका परिणाम नहीं चाहते, भले ही इसमें अलग अलग मंजिल के स्त्री-पुरूष साथ शामिल हों। ऎसे में क्रिया के दौरान पर-पुरूष या पर-नारी के विचार मन में आते हैं।
प्राचीन भारतीय संस्कृति, हिन्दू शास्त्रों में जीवन के अंतिम दिनों में पुरूषार्थ के माध्यम से भक्ति, त्याग और तपस्या करने की बात कही गई है। ये तभी सम्भव है जब हम एक नारी की तरह ईश्वर से अनुराग करें। इस ब्रह्माण्ड में सिर्फ ईश्वर ही पुरूष है और पूर्ण समर्पण के लिये हमें नारी रूप धारण करना ही होगा। लेकिन समलैंगिक सम्बन्ध में न प्रेम है, न ह्वदय है, न आस्था है और न ही मोक्ष है। सात पीढियों के तžवों की बर्बादी से जीवन में सुख को ग्रहण लग जाता है। अगले जन्म में भी ये हमारा पीछा नहीं छोड़ता है और हम समलैंगिक चक्र में फंस जाते हैं क्योंकि ये प्रकृति के किसी अन्य जीव में देखा नहीं गया है। इससे किसी जन्म में मुक्ति नहीं है और न ही वर्तमान में किसी तरह की सामाजिक छवि।
ऋषभदेव से पहले लड़का-लड़की एक साथ जन्में तो उसे युगलिया कहते थे। उन्हीं भाई-बहन की आपस में शादी हो जाती थी। आदिम जातियों में यह समझ नहीं थी कि भाई-बहन में विवाह न हो। उनके लिए तो एक लड़का-एक लड़की होता था। उनके लिए तो ये बस युगलिया थे। विवाह पद्धति ऋष्ाभदेव के पुत्र भरत चक्रवर्ती ने स्थापित की। ऋषभ ने असि, मसी, कृषि, शिल्प और वाणिज्य के विषय परिष्कृत किए। शादी की प्रथा होने के बाद भाई-बहन के विवाह होना बंद हुए।
यम-यमी संवाद में इसका उल्लेख है। यम नाम का भाई यमी नाम की बहिन से कहता है आओ हम शादी कर लें। यमी मना कर रही है कि नहीं, भाई-बहन की शादी नहीं हो सकती। ये संवाद-सूत्र ऋग्वेद में हैं। समलैंगिकता के बारे में वैदिक साहित्य-पुराण, उपनिषदों में उल्लेख नहीं मिलता। इसका कोई पर्यायवाची शब्द भी संस्कृत में नहीं मिलता। लेकिन यह बात भी केवल पुरूषों के आपसी सम्बन्धों पर लागू होती है।
çस्त्रयों पर लागू नहीं होती। एक पुस्तक भी अंग्रेजी में उपलब्ध है-इनवेजन आन द सेक्रेड(पवित्र पर आक्रमण)600 पेज की किताब है यह। इसमें पश्चिम के लोगों ने रिसर्च की है। इसमें कई बेहूदा बातें लिखी हैं। 
हमारी संस्कृति में सेक्स का सम्बन्ध काम पुरूषार्थ से है। काम पुरूषार्थ या रति का प्रयोजन सन्तति उत्पन्न करना है। रघुवंशी राजा सन्तति के लिए गृहस्थ में प्रवेश करते थे। राजा भोग के प्रयोजन से क्या करते थे यह व्यवहार की बात अलग है, रति का प्रयोजन सन्तति रहा, यह बात प्रमुख है।
समलिंगी गुण रसाभास है। श्ंृगार रस नहीं है इसमें, यह रस का आभास है। साहित्य शास्त्र विपरीत रति को भी रसाभास कहता है। इसी तरह पशु-पक्षियों के साथ सम्बन्ध को भी रसाभास कहा है। साहित्य का ही आधार है जिससे हम कह सकते हैं कि यह व्यवहार हमारी परम्परा का नहीं है। इसको कहीं भी हमने श्ृंगार या रति नहीं माना। काम पुरूषार्थ नहीं माना। ऎसा संसार में होता है जिसे हमने रसाभास लेबल दिया। लगता है कि इसमें प्रेम हो रहा है वस्तुत: यह पे्रम का स्वरूप नहीं है।    - क्रमश:

----------


## mangaldev

> गुलाब कोठारी
> पत्रिका समूह के प्रधान संपादक का लेख द्वितीय अंक


पुरूष-पुरूष के सम्बन्धों का उल्लेख मध्य युग/ प्राचीन काल में नहीं मिलता है। लेकिन रसाभास का अंकन हमारे मन्दिरों में काफी पहले हुआ है। पशुओं के साथ ऎसा अंकन मूर्तियों और चित्रों में है। सैनिक छावनियों में, सैनिकों के साथ यह स्थिति बनी रही है। जीवन में उन अंशों को ढूढें जहां स्त्री की उपलब्धता नहीं है। वहां पुरूष सम्बन्धों की स्थिति मिलेगी। उदाहरण के लिए कथकली, भरतनाट्यम, ओडिसी जैसे नृत्य विधाओं में देखें। इसमें भी ख्याल-नौटंकी की भांति एपिक्स हैं जो लम्बे समय तक प्रदर्शित किए जाते हैं। 

महिलाएं इसमें वर्जित हैं। क्योंकि रजस्राव के दौरान महिलाएं मन्दिर में नहीं जाएंगी। ऎसे में महिला कलाकार हों तो प्रदर्शन कभी एक महिला के कारण, कभी दूसरी-तीसरी महिला के कारण रूक जाए या प्रभावित होगा ही। अत: इन सब विधाओं में महिला की वर्जना रही। एक-एक माह चलने वाली कथाएं होती हैं, ऎसी जगह पर इस तरह की स्थितियां उत्पन्न होने की बात समझी जा सकती है। सैनिक छावनी और सीमा पर तैनात फौजियों में भी महिलाएं वर्जित रही। धर्म के रहनुमाओं के मामले सुने जाते है। 

उपनिषद में सत्यकाम की कथा भी बिलकुल ऎसी ही है। जाबाली दासी के बच्चा हो गया। शिक्षा के लिए गुरूकुल में प्रवेश के लिए बच्चा गया तो आचार्य ने पूछा पिता का नाम बताओ। वह मां के पास गया। जाबाली ने पुत्र से कहा कि गुरूजी से कह दो कि मैं दासी हूं, अनेक घरों में विचरण करती थी। मुझे मालूम नहीं कि तुम्हारा पिता कौन है। तुम यह कहो कि मेरी माता का नाम जाबाली है तो मैं जाबाल हूं।

बच्चे ने गुरूजी के पास जाकर यही कहा। तो गुरूजी ने सुन कर ये व्यवस्था कर दी कि जो मां इतना सच बच्चे के साथ बोल सकती है और जो बच्चा इतनी सच बात बोल सकता है तो यह बच्चा ब्राह्मण का ही होना चाहिए। ये सत्य की बात कह रहा है इसलिए इसका नाम अब सत्यकाम है। अत: सत्यकाम जाबाल उसका नाम रखा और गुरूकुल में प्रवेश दिया।

उपनिषद ने सम्भव है कि यह उद्धरण देकर किसी सिद्धान्त पक्ष को प्रतिष्ठित करने का प्रयास किया है। जीवन में ऎसी कई अप्रत्याशित घटनाएं घट जाती हंै तो उनको कैसे देखा जाए, इसका कोई प्रतिपादन किया लगता है। इस घटना में यही सिद्धान्त निकला कि "सत्य बोलने की हिम्मत" यह ब्राह्मण (अर्थात जो ब्रह्म का चिन्तन करे) का लक्षण है। ऎसी घटनाओं का उल्लेख तो हमारे ग्रंथों में है लेकिन समलैंगिकता के उदाहरण नहीं मिलते। कुंआरे मातृत्व के उद्धरण भी मिलते हैं। कुन्ती कुंआरी थी लेकिन कर्ण को जन्म दिया। फिर पांच पुत्रों का भी जन्म हुआ।

समलैंगिकता के पक्षधर ये सवाल करते हैं कि इससे संस्कृति का ह्रास कैसे होगा, यह बताएं। उनके जवाब के लिए रसाभास ही उदाहरण बनेगा। पिछले दो हजार वर्षो के उपलब्ध चित्रों में चीन एवं जापान के चित्रों में इस प्रकार का अंकन परवर्ती काल का भले ही मिल जाए लेकिन हमारे यहां (परवर्ती समय को छोड़कर) समलैंगिकता को दर्शाते चित्र नहीं है।
इस प्रवृत्ति के दो ही कारण हो सकते हैं-या तो स्त्री उपलब्ध ना हो अथवा समाज की तरफ से स्त्री-पुरूष संसर्ग पर प्रतिबन्ध हो। जो ठीक रास्ता है उससे जब व्यक्ति संसर्ग कर ही न पाए तो फिर कोई कृत्रिम रास्ता अपनाता है। जैसे यूरोप में द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के बाद मर्द गायब हो गए, युद्ध में काम आ गए। उससे उपजी वेश्यावृत्ति का तो यूरोप में अब तक निपटारा नहीं हो पा रहा है। हर सभ्यता में युद्ध प्रवृत्त आदमी ने यही रास्ता निकाला। हमारी औरत दूसरी कौमों में जाएं, उससे तो बेहतर है कि हम ही चार-चार औरतें रख लें। ऎसे कानून इसी तरह की स्थितियों से भी तो बनते हैं। लेकिन इससे यह हुआ कि औरत की हैसियत खत्म हो गई। वह उपयोग की वस्तु हो गई। यही हाल यूरोप का है। एक आदमी चार-चार बीवियां बदल लेता है। कारण है उपलब्धता। बिन मांगे मिल रही हैं, तो उस की कीमत ही नहीं रह जाती।

वस्तुस्थिति यह है कि ब्रह्मचर्य को हमने खूब महिमा मण्डित कर रखा है। जैनों में, ब्राह्मणों में, बौद्धों में भी। ईसाइयों में भी। लेकिन भोग मनुष्य की स्वाभाविक प्रवृत्ति है-एकोेहं बहुस्याम। उसका कोई वैकल्पिक मार्ग का सीधा फार्मूला किसी के पास नहीं है। सारे लोग इससे कुण्ठित हो गए हंै। रजनीश आदि कई विद्वान बोलते रहे हैं। खोज करें कि क्या इन्होंने सेक्स के उदात्तीकरण की कोई बात की है? या जैनों में कहीं ऎसा कोई मार्ग सुझाया है! सबने यही डण्डा सिर पर ठोका है कि ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करना है। जो प्रवृत्ति है उसे आप कैसे रोकेंगे। उसका कोई उपाय आपके पास है? उपाय कोई दिख नहीं रहा। ऎसे में वही जानना ठीक लगता है कि वैदिक ऋषियों के भी पत्नियां होती थी। वे कंुआरे नहीं थे। उनके बच्चे-परिवार सब थे। बल्कि दूसरे ऋषि से भी मांग लेते थे कि तुम्हारी पत्नी कुछ काल के लिए दे दो क्योंकि मुझे बच्चा चाहिए। नियोग प्रथा भी थी।

इसलिए मनुस्मृति में मनु का श्लोक है कि जो केवल संतान के लिए पति, पत्नी का संसर्ग करता है वह ब्रह्मचारी ही है। प्रकृति को आप नकार नहीं सकते। साधु-संत, नन-पादरी आदि जिन्हें कुंआरा रहना होता है वे भी इसमें फंसे रहते हैं। निश्चित है कि आप प्रकृति की हूक को कहीं न कहीं तो शान्त करोगे। किसी भी विचार को, भाव को आप जितना ही दबाते चलेंगे, एक सीमा के आगे वह दबेगा नहीं। जैसे ही मौका मिलेगा, विस्फोट होगा। जैसे स्प्रिंग में उछाल आता है। ये सारे कथित धर्मात्मा बरसों तक उसे दबाते जाते हैं कि मुझे यह नहीं करना।

कभी मौका मिला भी तो ऎसे सन्नद्ध हो जाते हंै कि फिर छूटता ही नहीं। व्यक्ति का सारा व्यवहार भी असामान्य हो जाता है। क्योंकि आप प्राकृतिक रूप में उसको जी ही नहीं रहे हो। साधु-साघ्वियों की भांति ही कई संघों में भी तो प्रचारक को विवाह नहीं करना होता। सभी एक ही भांति के लगते हैं-अभाव ग्रस्त। एक ही उत्तर समझ में आता है कि जीवन में खुद के प्रति आस्था होना। जो कुछ मैं कर रहा हूं वह पूरी समझ और आस्था के साथ कर रहा हूं। इसी में धर्म-कर्म सभी आ जाएगा। इसमें मेरा भी अभ्युदय है और दूसरे का भी।

----------


## mangaldev

> गुलाब कोठारी
> पत्रिका समूह के प्रधान संपादक का लेख तृतीय अंक


यौनाचार बुरा है यह सब बोल रहे हैं लेकिन सीमाकरण या निषेध कैसे किया जाए इसका उत्तर किसी के पास नहीं है। हम तो यह भी तय नहीं कर पा रहे कि बुरा है या बुरा नहीं है। कुदरत ने बनाया है, बुरा कैसे हो सकता है। आपको वे परिस्थितियां परिभाषित करनी पडेंगी कि इन स्थितियों में बुरा है। सही पूछें तो समलैंगिकता का झगड़ा यही है। आप साबित करें कि इस परिस्थिति में बुरा है तब छोड़ देंगे, पर पहले आप इस बात से सन्तुष्ट करें कि बुरा क्यों है।

पुरूष से पुरूष के सम्बन्ध का तो कारण दिखता है लेकिन स्त्री से स्त्री की समलैंगिकता का अर्थ क्या है! अब तो वैध शादियां भी हो रही हैं। बाकायदा मैरिज एक्ट में स्त्री की स्त्री से शादी हो रही है। इसे क्या हम सद्बुद्धि मानें! प्रश्न इतना है कि इसमें जीवन का कहीं भी अभ्युदय नहीं दिख रहा। जिन घरों में वे रहती हैं वहां से मोहल्ले में, बाहर कैसे निकलती होंगी। आदमी तो वहां भी वही बैठा है, भीतर से आदमी वही है। समाज की दृष्टि से नियंत्रण तो कहीं न कहीं चाहिए ही।
एक के बाद एक पत्नी बदलने के मामले भी देखें। 

सवाल यह है कि आप जिसे घर में लेकर आए हो उसको तो आप भूल बैठे हो और जो घर में नहीं है उसके लिए भाग रहे हो। लड़ाई होगी। दोनों में से एक को जाना होगा। तब आप दूसरी ले आए। तब तक आपकी नजरें अगली के लिए उत्सुक हो जाती हैं। यह भी विचारणीय है कि ऎसा करने वाले बड़े लोगों में शुमार हैं। इनके ऎसे समाचार आते हैं। इसका हम सामान्य लोगों पर क्या प्रभाव पड़ता है। स्पष्ट है कि समलैंगिकता का सवाल भी तो वहीं से नीचे उतर रहा है। नीचे से ऊपर प्रश्न थोड़े ही जा रहा है। आज भी जो हाय-हाय मची है यह उसी उच्च और उच्च मध्यम वर्ग में है। 

सुप्रीम कोर्ट के फैसले के बाद भी हो हल्ला तो उच्च वर्ग में हो रहा है। मध्यम वर्ग वाले तो बहुत खुश हंै कि सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने बढिया फैसला किया। नीचे वाली क्लास को कोई मतलब ही नहीं होता। मूल प्रश्न तो यह है कि इस परिस्थिति में कोई कानून बनाने की जरूरत क्या है। रजामंदी से कोई किसके साथ क्या करता है, करे। आज हर घर में पति-पत्नी रह रहे हंै। किसी को क्या लेना-देना कि क्या हो रहा है। तब इस मामले में कानून की क्या जरूरत है। कानून तो विवाद की स्थिति में जरूरी होता है। सहमति से जो हो रहा है उसमें विवाद हो ही नहीं सकता।

हां, कानून की जरूरत वहां आ गई कि दो समलिंगी आकर कहें कि हम शादी कर रहे हैं तो मैरिज रजिस्ट्रार उसे रजिस्टर करे या न करे। यहां कानून बताएगा कि क्या पुरूष-पुरूष की भी शादी होती है। उसे कानून के प्रकाश में ही तो पता करना पडेगा कि यह वैध है या अवैध।

एक तर्क तो यह भी था कि 25 लाख व्यक्ति अगर देश में हैं तो क्या आपको नहीं लगता कि वे अपनी मर्जी से जीने चाहिए! पच्चीस लाख आदमी एक काम को कर रहे हैं तो क्या उनको कानून का संरक्षण नहीं मिलना चाहिए!

मनुष्य ने निर्णय लिया कि विवाह नाम की एक संस्था बने। यह संस्था भी वैश्विक है। जब यह तय हुआ होगा तब कोई प्रचार साधन नहीं था, मीडिया नहीं था। इसके बावजूद पूरी दुनिया में एकसाथ लागू हो गया। आज तक यह विवाह संस्था एक जैसी है। आज भी सभी लड़कियां विवाह करके लड़के के घर जाती हैं। पूरी दुनिया में यही हो रहा है। इतना बड़ा अनुशासन कैसे पूरी दुनिया में फैल गया! वह भी बिना किसी मीडिया के! इस बात पर पूरी दुनिया के विभिन्न समाज एक हैं। ऎसा संभव कैसे हुआ कि एक ने चिन्तन किया कि पति-पत्नी विवाह कर साथ रहें और पूरी दुनिया में यह फैल गया। 

पहुंचा कैसे। इसके साथ फिर परिवार संस्था बनी विवाह के आधार पर। इस आधार पर यदि समलिंगी को देखें तो रति का आभास है यह तो एक बात है लेकिन समलिंगियों के विवाह हो जाने पर परिवार थोडे ही बनता है! सन्तति कहां है, परम्परा कहां चलती है। परम्परा तो स्त्री-पुरूष से ही चलेगी।

हम देखें कि कारण क्या हैं! किसी भी समुदाय में ये चीजें घट-बढ़ रही हैं तो उसके पीछे कोई कारण क्या है। जो पुरूष एक बार इस पटरी पर चढ़ गए तो फिर उन्हें नारी का संसर्ग अच्छा ही नहीं लगेगा। लड़के फिर शादी ही नहीं करते। दूसरे, इसमें रिश्तों की कहीं कोई रूकावट भी नहीं। जैसे घरों में भाई-बहिन का रिश्ता है तो एक सीमा है। इस प्र्रवृत्ति में वह भी कुछ नहीं है। कुल मिलाकर इस विषय में कुछ बिन्दु विचारणीय हैं। 

1. जिसे हम पितृ ऋण कहते हैं उसके अर्थ में बोलचाल की भाषा में कहें कि मनुष्य जाति की निरन्तरता बनी रहनी चाहिए। यह निरन्तरता दम्पति से ही हो सकती है। कल यदि यह निर्णय ले लिया जाए कि समलिंगी व्यवहार ही आदर्श व्यवहार है तो सौ साल के बाद मनुष्य जाति ही समाप्त हो जाएगी। अगली पीढ़ी कहां से आएगी। एक ही पीढ़ी में सब खत्म!

2. मनुष्य का मनोविज्ञान अपने से विपरीत के द्वारा ही परिपूरित होता है, समान से नहीं। विज्ञान की "काम्प्लीमेंटेरिट  " विरोधी के साथ है। समान ध्रुवों में तो विकर्षण होता है।

3. आदमी का निखार और मनुष्य की सहिष्णुता का आधार, वह कसौटी जहां आदमी को परखा जाए, वह विरोधी के साथ है। जो अपने जैसा ही है उसके साथ नहीं है।

संसार में सारे रिश्ते निभा लेना सरल है, पति-पत्नी का रिश्ता निभाना सबसे कठिन है। क्योंकि दो छोर, दो ध्रुव अलग-अलग होते हैं। यहीं पर मनुष्य की असली परीक्षा होती है। मैं सारे संसार से मधुर व्यवहार कर सकता हूं, पत्नी के साथ मेरा क्या व्यवहार है-वही कसौटी है कि सचमुच मैं खड़ा कहां हूं। सारी मधुरता सरल है, वहां (पत्नी के साथ) मधुरता कठिन है। एक कथन भी प्रचलित है, कहते हैं कि सन्तान नहीं हुई तो तू नरक में जाएगा। अभिप्राय यह है कि कसौटी पर मैं पूरा कसा ही नहीं गया जब तक कि पत्नी के सम्बन्ध में मैं पति रूप में नहीं हुआ। पुरूष की और स्त्री की भी वरना परीक्षा ही नहीं हुई। दोनों अपूर्ण ही रहे।

----------

